
Ask HN: What's the best documentation you've ever read? - afefers
I&#x27;m looking for examples of outstanding documentation such as The Rust Programming Language book: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;doc.rust-lang.org&#x2F;book&#x2F; or The Python Tutorial: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.python.org&#x2F;3&#x2F;tutorial&#x2F;index.html<p>It doesn&#x27;t need to be related to programming languages, anything counts: APIs, frameworks, some really in-depth blog post or series of posts, etc.
======
QuadrupleA
Sqlite's definitely high in the running
([https://sqlite.org/](https://sqlite.org/)). Feels like as much thought and
care went into the documentation as the software itself.

------
rumanator
By far Qt has the absolute best docs a toolkit can hope to have. No doubt
about it.

------
inspector14
The Rust Book, easily

